# Raw deer and wild boar bones....



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey all researched the posts but did not find the specific answers I was looking for--
turns out my downstairs neighbor in SF likes to hunt and he has offered me is wild hog bones, and in the fall his deer bones.
Now I know to freeze the bones for a week or so to kill parasites and such-- is that the main precaution I should take (not having much experience with wild game unless you count the rodents the animals bring home now)--
what about the prion disease similar to mad cow that does exist in some deer/elk herds inn the Western US?
Or that pig disease trichonosis?

Any thoughts?! I am just really excited to be getting free raw dog bones! It is so good for their teeth and keeps the Berner pup out of mischief...


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I give my guys Raw Venison all the time... Have never had an issue unless someone ate more than their fair share in one sitting... As for the wild boar, I have now experience with, but I do feed domestic pork on occasion and again, no issues unless some one was being a glutton...


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Trichinosis can have a high resistance to freezing (it is naturally occurring in wild arctic environments!) It might be more susceptible to death by freezing in/around SF. You might also want look into how common it is in your area (or where your neighbor hunts). There were only 11 cases reported to the CDC between 2002 and 2007.

If your neighbor hunts in a region where there is no known CWD, it is very, very unlikely that any of the deer he will bring home have or have been exposed to the disease. CWD seems only to be east of Nevada. Of course, those are only reported cases, but as far as wildlife diseases go, CWD is highly monitored. Additionally, in theory even a CWD +ve deer would probably be okay as long as you do not feed tissues known to harbor prion particles (the CNS and lymph systems, mainly).

Additionally, I couldn't find any evidence that a CWD is transmissible to non-cervid animals. Actually, other related species not already known to be affected by CWD have been housed with CWD+ve animals and there was a zero transmission rate. Since the likelihood of disease transmission usually decreases with decreasing evolutionary relatedness (dogs and deer are not very close on an evolutionary scale), I wouldn't worry about it at all.

Sorry if its too much detail. Short answer: I would worry a bit about trichinosis (although I think the illness is less severe in dogs); I wouldn't worry about CWD.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Trichinosis can have a high resistance to freezing (it is naturally occurring in wild arctic environments!) It might be more susceptible to death by freezing in/around SF. You might also want look into how common it is in your area (or where your neighbor hunts). There were only 11 cases reported to the CDC between 2002 and 2007.
> 
> If your neighbor hunts in a region where there is no known CWD, it is very, very unlikely that any of the deer he will bring home have or have been exposed to the disease. CWD seems only to be east of Nevada. Of course, those are only reported cases, but as far as wildlife diseases go, CWD is highly monitored. Additionally, in theory even a CWD +ve deer would probably be okay as long as you do not feed tissues known to harbor prion particles (the CNS and lymph systems, mainly).
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you, that is actually what I needed to know! I love the dog forum.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Candydb said:


> Excellent, thank you, that is actually what I needed to know! I love the dog forum.


I love answering questions that I know the answer to! Its win-win. 

PS. I am a little jealous that you have a neighbor that hunts AND will give you some of his spoils of war!


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> I love answering questions that I know the answer to! Its win-win.
> 
> PS. I am a little jealous that you have a neighbor that hunts AND will give you some of his spoils of war!


The irony is that we spent 19 years acquiring our country dream house (its a fixer upper ) in the sierra nevada Mountains-- and I come bk to the SF condo (where I stay for work 2 nights a week) to find my roommate c/o of all the stinking goose feathers in the compost bin from our hunting neighbor-- and I think! Hunting! hes been my neighbor for 19 years! What does he do with his bigger carcasses! And he was so happy to find someone approving of his hobby he was kind enough to promise his bones from his kills that he usually just leaves at the butchers (yes this is city- huntng he drops his kill off at the butchers)- but whatever, I am so THRILLED. Will keep you guys updated on the outcome of all the treasures///


----------



## Roakwood (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there!

I know your question has already been answered, but I thought I might add to watch the portions of the venison at first. I have four raw fed dogs, and while they just love their venison, their bowels didn't quite take to it as well as other meats. It is very rich and lean, and did give them a bit of loose stool when I replaced their meat only meal entirely with it at first, but they did adjust to it after a bit. I've never had the opportunity to feed wild boar though! And while I know it is always advised not to feed the weight bearing bones of large animals, but I gave a deer leg to them as a recreational bone, and my tiny papillons were able to chew through it and eat it, so I can't imagine an even larger dog should have an issue.


----------

